# The Emow Mega Kit



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

This starter kit really seems to have potential... any of you experienced vapers played with this yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Well it looks like no one has bought one... or it's just the retailers who have tried them and they don't want to get into trouble by punting them.

I was kinda hoping they would be comparable to a Nautilus Mini and they would be an ideal starter kit. I really really don't want to have to buy one if I can avoid it... but I also don't want to recommend them until a few people say they are awesome!


----------



## hyphen (25/8/14)

I've tried the tank , and I really like it , altho it is larger , so works well on a Spinner etc .


----------



## capetocuba (25/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well it looks like no one has bought one... or it's just the retailers who have tried them and they don't want to get into trouble by punting them.
> 
> I was kinda hoping they would be comparable to a Nautilus Mini and they would be an ideal starter kit. I really really don't want to have to buy one if I can avoid it... but I also don't want to recommend them until a few people say they are awesome!


Speak to @RevnLucky7 McBean as he swears by them. He's even claimed he will go into public vaping one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jan (25/8/14)

I am very interested to hear a review about the new mow tank really want one for my spinners and then a Nautilus mini for my 134 mini.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/8/14)

They work just as well as you would expect a Spinner II + Aerotank mini to work. Only the tank is larger, the battery seems to last longer and the airflow works better. I get so many people asking where they can get good kits and I had to keep sending away business, so yes I will be using these in public to fuel my own conversion campaign

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

I agree with @RevnLucky7 using one myself


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Oupa said:


> I agree with @RevnLucky7 using one myself


 
Thanks Benji! Will then happily recommend it now! Thanks boys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/8/14)

A friend from Switzerland came to visit recently with the Joyetech eMode, which I think is in the same bracket as the Mega.

He charges overnight, vapes on it all day without needing to refill. Like the EMOW it has airflow control.

I tried and it was was thoroughly impressed.

I would love to see these things flood the market - because at least they satisfy. I believe the Twisp retail package is actually more than the EMOW, and I would say rather get 1 PROPER ecig over a 2 ecig deal that may or may not work.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear (25/8/14)

I have been using the EMOW small tank for some time now, and I am empressed, it is by far my favorite small tank, and it fits and looks perfectly flush on the Vision spinner II. I love the tank so much that I have ordered myself the EMOW Mega starter kit to try out.

As a starter kit for a noob, this is top quality, the only down side is that it only comes with one battery and one tank. but is still a high quality, great performing system for the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/8/14)

Ye I've seen the tank with the Spinner - looks very nice!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------

